# Everyone get enough turkey?



## AZ Jim (Nov 30, 2014)

I love it and we've got _plenty_ of leftovers, so it's turkey sandwiches for awhile into the future.  Wife decided to roast a 20 pound bird for just the two of us this year so, like I said.....plenty.  How did your Thanksgiving go?  Inquiring newbie needs to know.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 30, 2014)

We bought a package of 3 turkey drumsticks and a turkey loin loaf from Wal Mart. Froze one drumstick and part of the loin loaf. We couldn't believe just how good our homemade Thanksgiving Dinner turned out!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2014)

We didn't have turkey, just bbq'd some nice thick steaks, had leftovers enough for sandwiches on french loaves.  I did buy 2 turkeys on sale for 69 cents a pound, but they're in the freezer to have some other time.  When we make a turkey it's just for the two of us, usually a couple of hot meals, then a couple of turkey salad sandwiches.  Furkids get some meat bits too in their meals for a few days.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 30, 2014)

Let's see; today is Sunday.  Thanksgiving was last Thursday.  If my math is right, that was 3 days ago.

And, ya know what?  I'm STILL enjoying leftovers....usually for lunch.

Gonna do something different for Christmas; maybe a Honey Baked ham.

To be honest; I'm all turkeyed out !


----------



## pchrise (Nov 30, 2014)

*Yes, one holiday over two more to go. feel like a pizza small about now*


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 30, 2014)

This year the clan all went out to a great resort buffet, because the family which usually hosts it, big house & all, was in the process of remodeling. So I didn't bother eating the turkey there even tho folks who did said it was great. Because there were grilled shrimp, crab legs, marvelous salmon with translucent cucumber slices & capers, & I love seafood! Also prime rib with horseradish sauce! Do miss having leftovers, either mine or daughters.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 30, 2014)

Eating at someone else's home and not having to bring cook, was great.  Even when I go elsewhere, I usually have a roaster or a small turkey and some fixing at home, It was really nice not to have prepared much of anything this year, I avoided over stuffing myself for once, except for pie, I still made sure I had pie at home.    Last year, bought a small turkey because it was on sale for less than that cost of the chicken and I still had leftovers from that turkey just sitting in my freezer almost till this holiday season; I'm done with buying turkeys for the holiday, unless the thing is to be carried off to someone else.  

I had one serving turkey this year and that was good enough.  It was a great holiday weekend glad it's done though.


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 30, 2014)

More than enough. I bought a smoked turkey breast from a buddy who was selling them fo a church benefit. I carved up a chunk and froze for later. But I have consumed quite a bit over the last few days. Made turkey quesadillas today. Pretty good.


----------



## Lee (Dec 1, 2014)

Our Canadian Thanksgiving is earlier and we're still working through the frozen leftovers.....note to self, do not buy such a big turkey for Christmas.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 1, 2014)

Being English [therefore no Thanksgiving] there is also no turkey. However, we usually have one at Christmas, a large one, as family come for the meal. We do enough to have it sliced cold the next day with baked potatoes and vegetables, and to make a few  sandwiches.After that, any leftovers just get binned, as we have had enough of it by then.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2014)

I didn't have the opportunity to make dinner, so a friend brought over a plate of leftovers which was great...but I could use a little more turkey.


----------



## jujube (Dec 1, 2014)

Copied from the internet.  

On the First Day of Thanksgiving... We give thanks for the fresh turkey feast and its hot trimmings.

On the Second Day of Thanksgiving... We bless the cold turkey sandwiches, sloshy cranberry sauce, and hard rolls.

On the Third Day of Thanksgiving... We praise the turkey pie and vintage mixed veggies.

On the Fourth Day of Thanksgiving... We thank the pilgrims for not serving bison that first time, or we'd be celebrating Thanksgiving until April.

On the Fifth Day of Thanksgiving... We gobble up cubed bird casserole and pray for a glimpse of a naked turkey carcass.

On the Sixth Day of Thanksgiving... We show gratitude (sort of) to the creative cook who slings cashews at the turkey and calls it Oriental.

On the Seventh Day of Thanksgiving... We forgive our forefathers and pass the turkey-nugget pizza.

On the Eighth Day of Thanksgiving... The word "vegetarian" keeps popping into our heads.

On the Ninth Day of Thanksgiving... We check our hair to make sure we're not beginning to sprout feathers.

On the Tenth Day of Thanksgiving... We hope that the wing meat kabobs catch fire under the broiler.

On the Eleventh Day of Thanksgiving... We smile over the creamed gizzard because the thigh bones are in sight.

On the Twelfth Day of Thanksgiving... We apologize for running out of turkey leftovers -- and everybody cheers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, today we officially go off our turkey meals.  Tonight it's fresh cod!


----------

